# 1 comp, 2 x-server?

## Treborius

ich habe zu hause 2 monitore und benutze eigentlich beide nur für mich mit kde und xinerama, 

nun hätte ich es aber gerne, das man auch zu zweit an dem computer arbeiten kann 

(dann jeder an seinem bildschirm, mit zusätzlicher usb-tastatur//mouse)

also lokal 2 X-Server starten, und jeden auf einen anderen bildschirm werfen

gibts für sowas irgendwo ne Howto?

ich hab nur das gefunden, und würde mich auch da durch arbeiten,

aber die erscheint mir ein wenig zu gross   :Embarassed: 

[url]

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/

[/url]

----------

## xraver

http://userful.com/products/free-2-user

http://www.heise.de/kiosk/archiv/ct/2006/10/228_Einer_fuer_viele

----------

## Treborius

hab jetzt mich jetzt aus spass mal wieder rangesetzt

und mit

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Multiseat_X

klappts ohne probleme

----------

